# Fargo Fury Hockey Team



## Ranger_Compact (Nov 2, 2005)

Any of you women in the Fargo area interested in playing on a club hockey team? We are bringing new teammates in after Christmas, because we are not getting the turnout we used to. If we get enough players, we will have an A and B team. We are having a tournament in the spring, inviting teams from all over. Experience doesn't matter. We have women on our team who are just starting and need help tying their skates to women who have played high school or college hockey. We have games on Sunday nights from 9:00-10:00. If we get enough of a turnout for two teams, the novice team will still keep the 9:00 ice time, and the beginners will have the 8:00-9:00 game. It's a lot of fun, and we are not sure about the costs yet, but those of us who started in the beginning of the year paid $90.00. If you want to join us after Christmas, we are thinking it will be about $5.00/night. All of our games are at the Moorhead Sports Arena connected to Moorhead High. It would be great if any of you could join us! We have women that come from other towns too!


----------



## Ranger_Compact (Nov 2, 2005)

We got the ice time for two teams, starting after Christmas we will have both an A and a B team. C'mon, Ladies! Even if you haven't played before it's totally fine! The women on the B team all started playing just because they have children/grandchildren playing! We have women ages 17 (well, I'm the only one) to women 55 years old!!! I'm not kidding you! And if any of you are experienced, there is plenty of competition, trust me. Those Minnesota girls at our games walk all over us NoDak girls, but it is a blast regardless.

We also are sponsered by Fury Hockey, so we'll be getting jerseys, etc. soon.


----------



## khanna (Jan 16, 2006)

Hi 
I play on a recreational women's team in Winnipeg and we love to travel and play for fun any chance in setting something up we'd have no problem coming to play a team we love coming to the states we're from winnipeg. we're looking to go on the road in March? although we're very flexible! My email address is [email protected]
kim from kaos


----------



## Ranger_Compact (Nov 2, 2005)

I think our spring tournament that we are hosting is going to be in either March or April, I'll e-mail Kerry, our woman in charge, I'm sure she's very interested!


----------



## khanna (Jan 16, 2006)

Hi 
that would be great the sooner we know the better as these things take time to get organized especially dealing with a group of women many with family's of course! 
cheers kim fom kaos


----------



## Ranger_Compact (Nov 2, 2005)

I'll e-mail Kerry right now, and I'll post again when she replies. She hates e-mail because she gets so much being a professor and college hockey coach, so it may take awhile, we'll see.


----------



## khanna (Jan 16, 2006)

thanks 
no problem i'll just keep check in 
eek a college hockey coach ... does she play too?
anyway what a coincidence I'm an instructor at a college in winnipeg
we'll be in touch 
ciao for now
kim from kaos


----------



## khanna (Jan 16, 2006)

hey there.
Kim from Winnipeg 
this site is great ! What a wonderful way to make contact with other women's hockey teams kudos to you
we had a game on the weekend and I mentioned I had made contact with a Fargo team and was waiting on the date of your tournament
they were all very excited about this prospect I mentioned another tournament in Manitoba I had found out about but it was quite unanimous that they would prefere coming to yours If for some reason things don't jive with your tourney would you be interested in setting up a couple of games one weekend with us? of course we would split all the expenses.
and in return if your gals ever wanted to come up here a couple of games we would love to host you!
cheers
kim


----------



## khanna (Jan 16, 2006)

hi there
anybody home?
just checking in any dates for your tourney? we're still interested or if setting up a mini tournament is a possiblity let me know
I've had a couple invites to tournaments in Manitoba are you interested in that kind of information too? (these are sr women's recreational tournaments for fun) 
hope your able to respond soon
kim from kaos


----------



## Ranger_Compact (Nov 2, 2005)

The woman in charge still hasn't gotten back to me yet.


----------



## khanna (Jan 16, 2006)

sorry don't mean to bug ya 
my team keeps asking me? 
we've also had a few other invites to tournaments but yours would be our first choice if the weekend works out 
we love the idea of coming to the states we played in grand forks before and had a great time we also love the shopping!
women hockey players eh!
kim from kaos


----------



## jljones13 (Jan 4, 2011)

Hi,
I was wondering if you still have a team? I just moved to the area and am looking for a team to play with.


----------

